# OTT Mini-Taurus Review



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The *OTT Mini-Taurus *has been shooting so well for me that I decided to put together a short video review. It took me a while to grow fond of this little frame but now it's one of my current favorites. The trick was matching the bands to the ammo. The fork profile is so low that it places my index finger in a vulnerable position if the bands are overpowered. My other low profile frames with similar fork widths allow for overpowered bands without the slaps (possibly due to their wider pinch widths).

I'm still able to get very reasonable ammo speed from the Mini-T but I had to experiment a bit to find the best tapered bands for the job. The accuracy with this frame made it worth while to find a comfortable shooting band-ammo combination. The wrong bandset had me anticipating the slaps and tossing shots everywhere.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I forgot to mention that I wrap the bands to the top of the forks. The first few tie wraps fill the grooves and then I put on the bands and wrap them to the top. This might help reduce the chance of handslaps


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Great review!

Glad you worked out the issues with the hand-slaps.

Your treatment of that can is a testament to the rewards of perseverance!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great shooting and a fantastic review I’m sure your review will help others Thanks for sharing


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Interesting review, many thanks


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Very concise and fun information.

Fantastic review.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I stumbled upon another great band cut for the *OTT Mini-Taurus*.

I just finished shooting a handful of ammo from 20 yards. The 1/4" steel didn't give slaps but my accuracy was poor. With the 7mm steel I connected 7 hits out of 8 shots on a pop can.

My draw length is 32". The band length at the end of the shooting was 174mm. The 7mm and 5/16" shot well from this band cut. I'm not sure on the accuracy with 3/8" steel. Ran out of time.

*Precise .50mm Orange Gen2*

*13mm x 10mm x 174mm*

3/8" steel = 187fps

5/16" steel = 230 fps

7mm steel = 255 fps

1/4" steel = 270 fps


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I have lots of room to improve but here is an attempt at hitting a plastic golfball from 18.5 yards. Pop cans are a lot easier!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic video Your shooting form is awesome


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I seem to have beat the fingerslap problem with the *OTT Taurus*. The problem may have stemmed from my many years of flip shooting. It took a bit of practice but I'm now shooting with a fairly steady hold (non-flip). The Pink Sumeike bands appear to be recoiling straight back through the forks (see video).

The OTT Mini-T has become my main frame for over a month now. At first I was just trying to figure it out but now it has become my current favorite.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video


----------

